# making toy swords



## Scott (Mar 31, 2006)

I made some toy swords with my two boys (7 and 4). Thought I woud share the process for anyone who wanted cheap, durable toys. The boys love them. Anyway, we took some thin PVC pipe (1/2 inch I think) for the length of the sword and handle. Then we cut out two equal pieces of carboard that would form the shape of a guard. Put these together around the pipe at the place you want the guard. Use duct tape to tape them together and attach them to the sword. The kids used colored electrial tape to give the blades and handles color (like magic swords from Lord of the Rings). Anyway, simple, cheap (8' length of pipe was $1.30 or so), and durable. We also made some small hunting daggers, as we had some material left over.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 31, 2006)

Ah, you are giving your kids <i>weapons</i>! They will become violent swashbucklers. 

It sounds better than picket sticks, though. Thanks.

More uses for PVC:

http://www.spudtech.com/


----------



## Archlute (Mar 31, 2006)

Scott, 

If you want serious battles without the accompanying wounds, we have found that sheathing the sword with a length of those "foam tubes that float in the pool" (I have no idea what their proper name is) is a great way to do it. I think we use 3/4" wooden dowling to fit it tightly. Your PVC would work better as a core though, if the wood is too strong it can hurt even through the padding, but if it is too light weight it can break. We cap the end of the tube with a plug of cloth and duct tape to keep the wooden dowl from poking through.

We have also made some accompanying spears with a longer length of wood and a large, rounded end so that they can be thrown or used in phalanx formations (we've got about 6-8 who can play, so the numbers add some realism to the formations).

As well, if you purchase some small, plastic trash cans (no, they will not let you purchase the lids alone), and find a nice, hand fitting, cabinet handle design, you can add some washers, rubber spacers, and paint and you'll have some sheilds to accompany the swordsmen. Have fun with your kids, they're only young once!


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 31, 2006)

Adam, your trash can lid idea reminded me of a scene from the past in Butte Montana.

It was my first week in college at Montana Tech (formerly known as the School of Mines). I was walking up a hill in a fairly rough part of town when a I passed a small kid, maybe 4 years old, holding a trash can lid in front of him and grinning.

I looked up the hill. A block away was another kid on a tricycle, starting his downward run. He got up to an amazing speed and crashed into the guy with the trash can lid.

Then they traded places and did it again. No wonder the Butte kids were so tough.

Vic


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> Ah, you are giving your kids <i>weapons</i>! They will become violent swashbucklers.
> 
> It sounds better than picket sticks, though. Thanks.
> ...


----------



## Scott (Mar 31, 2006)

"washers, rubber spacers, and paint"

What do you do with the washers and rubber spacers? In fact, what are rubber spacers?


----------



## Archlute (Mar 31, 2006)

Vic, that's a great story. I wonder if they ever developed their armory and had the kid on the trike use a "lance" of some sort, rather then himself!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 31, 2006)

We bought a couple of these when they were clearing them out at Disney:
Prince Phillip shield and sword
It's kind of a rubberized foam that can't do much damage (my son is only 3.5).

There's actually a pretty good set of toy swords here:
Dress Up Swords


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Archlute_
> Vic, that's a great story. I wonder if they ever developed their armory and had the kid on the trike use a "lance" of some sort, rather then himself!



No doubt they did. I know from sad experience that the older kids (high school and beyond) moved up to pipes, brass knuckles, chains and knives.

One thing about Butte in those days: you only had to be beat up once by the locals. After that initiation, they called you their own. They'd protect you to the death. It was one of my favorite towns--after I recovered from the results of a typical Butte "misunderstanding".

Vic


[Edited on 4-1-2006 by victorbravo]


----------

